# Flat under carpet cable



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

AFAIK, the flat under carpet cable is supposed to be installed only under fire resistant carpet tile, in commercial occupancies.

we've used this crap: http://www.ampnetconnect.com/product_groups.asp?grp_id=2285

Don't like it, but some gov't offices we did are prewired for it with floor troughs, and that's what they want. You need to follow all the directions correctly though.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Customer would like to add a floor receptacle in the center of the room. No access below because this room has a concrete floor. What options do I have:
> 
> 1. Cut concrete and install PVC conduit and PVC floor box?
> 2. Do they make a flat cable to go under carpet without cutting floor? If so, any brand or manufacturers recommended?


Dwelling unit or not?

See 342.10 and 342.12


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Dwelling unit or not?
> 
> See 342.10 and 342.12


Thanks. Single family home.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Not permitted in residential buildings.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Customer would like to add a floor receptacle in the center of the room. No access below because this room has a concrete floor. What options do I have:
> 
> 1. Cut concrete and install PVC conduit and PVC floor box?
> 2. Do they make a flat cable to go under carpet without cutting floor? If so, any brand or manufacturers recommended?


1. Cut concrete and install PVC conduit and PVC floor box


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Dwelling unit or not?
> 
> See 342.10 and 342.12


342 is IMC :whistling2:

322 is FCC


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been running EMT Under carpet for Years ! Folks love it.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

It's just a little bump.:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Customer would like to add a floor receptacle in the center of the room. No access below because this room has a concrete floor. What options do I have:
> 
> 1. Cut concrete and install PVC conduit and PVC floor box?
> 2. Do they make a flat cable to go under carpet without cutting floor? If so, any brand or manufacturers recommended?


----------

